# Say Something About The Person Above You.



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Like the title says whoever posted above you comment on them somehow. Keep it somewhat respectful please note I said somewhat. So giver sh*t!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Has a son^


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^has deep brotherly love^


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Is probably the most well-liked dude on the site.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

cleans ducts


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ Has a rather spiffing avatar.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Murphy18 said:


> ^^ Has a rather spiffing avatar.


Yeah, I'd go so far as to say he has a rather "Stiffing" avatar!









^^ Just had a birthday~!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Has been in the aquarium hobby over 30 years and made the discovery of keeping piranha several years ago, he thinks all other fish seem boring now in comparison to piranha.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Is an interior designer and helped me figure out what would go best with my coffee table in my living room. I thanked him for his help but he insisted that he wanted to help me make my living room in his words "more fabulous" and helped me pick out carpet and curtains. He is also from England.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

is e-thug


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Is a intolerable asshole but I like him anyway.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Has been visited numerous times by the Department of Shut the f*ck up, what the f*ck, and get the f*ck out.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

^^^ Is the funniest ************ ever


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^lives in RI but is smart enough to like the bears!!!


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

is quite the fisherman


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

Owns a kick ass Boxer!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

^has a vagina


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

Has a disturbing yet somewhat amusing anal fixation.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Is great to bullshit with and is my bread crumbs


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

has tattoo's


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Wants a Harley.......I won't say what model but a HArley nonetheless


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^...is not too shabby for a STINKIN' COWGIRLS FAN!...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

tells funny jokes


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

went from a trigger lover to a royal prince overnight!...the greatest "rags to riches" story ever told on P-Fury!...


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

Is famous for his "It rocks like........" lines


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^One of best hobbyists we have here, joined the same time as me but is far more advanced in knowledge.



Danny Tanner said:


> ^ Is an interior designer and helped me figure out what would go best with my coffee table in my living room. I thanked him for his help but he insisted that he wanted to help me make my living room in his words "more fabulous" and helped me pick out carpet and curtains. He is also from England.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Wish I would have thought of that. 
One of best hobbyists we have here, joined the same time as me but is far more advanced in knowledge.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

You have to edit your post now RnR


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

2nd is a big fat cheater that cut the line and never played anyway and loves flapjacks.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

^^ Loves the Snow.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Likes To kick RnR when he's down!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

was the only moderator besides K to wish me a happy birthday on my B-day!!!...


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^has a really good chicken recipie!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Has a problem with ex girlfriends pit bulls!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^Is a horrible member of canadian society with a past involving drugs, illegal firearms, and motorcycle gangs.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^is the spawn of Xzibit and Bob Saget.....but at least they pay child support.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Is a pretty cool guy, but doesn't stop sending me daily PMs about getting an apartment together.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^Loves boxers but wears breifs


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

has ghey on the brain. lol.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

has a very nice side boob


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

^^^^^^ has been a more loyal P-Fury member then me ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

HM thats KrB's shoulder!!







MEN!!!

Spec-v..... is getting married


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^Is ma baby momma and the coolest chick on the site


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Has a illegitimate child with my lover


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ksls said:


> *HM thats KrB's shoulder!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is so not her shoulder. clearly a side boob

RnR... as violated many a farmers sheep


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Has a illegitimate child with my lover


Come to think of it, it actually looks a lil like you


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Owes me child support


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Just had her dog spit out a litter of puppies.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Does more for P-fury than ppl realize.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

likes to kiss rnr's hairy butt cheeks


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

didnt realize that it is side boob. lol. From my favorite yet long lost swim top


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Is derailing the thread by not posting something about the person above


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

^ fails pretty hard


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

f*ck I read HM wrong sorry guys

Used to be sean 420


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Gets on my nerves ALOT but adds amusement to this site


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Owns some beautiful lookin fish!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ The most Fabulous Man I know, and I know a lot of Men.

.............


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

^^^ Says gay things like that sometimes


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

^^ Had the best quote from his Babys Mamma " Its Ok if you lie ,but tell me the Truth ! "


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks like Jack Black.

Or ''looked'' rather..


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Is a 20 year old Irishman hailing from Merseyside, England.
He became a P-Furian on October 17, 2008.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Indeed i did









The person above is from Costa Rics.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

doesnt know whats up


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^Fails


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

misinformed, n3p is the bes there was, the best there is, the best there ever will be


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ hasnt quite grasped the situation


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

likes the penis


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ is a good man but not that good LOLOLOLOLOLOL LMFAO FAILS


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Is the king of Douchebags


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

is a jew


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Is a transexual lesbian.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

is a boys bicycle seat sniffer


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Is a believer of God.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ thinks i believe in God.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Danny Tanner said:


> ^ thinks i believe in God.


fires rockets at generic topics


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

is a mandem


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^ Hangs toy guns on his walls.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Likes his new gun


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

^^ I never see him anywhere on this site but in the lounge.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

has a perverse view on stocking stuffers


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^Doesnt know who Mitch Hedberg is...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

^collected souls with a 50 cal


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Is the anal king


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

Likes to show off his christmas stocking in a whole new way


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

has beutiful eyes....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

is the pfury pervert


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Wants to be a moderator so bad he can taste it.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

calls his girlfriend his "chickie"


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Is a black guy also referred to as a "brother".


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

is a brown guy that thinks I'm a black guy


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wishes he was black


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

SERRAPYGO said:


> ^^ I never see him anywhere on this site but in the lounge.


It's True,









I need to give back more...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Just derailed this sucka


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Likes to hit fat Rails of home made meth


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

If he would of kept cooking wouldn't have had to make my own!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Spends his spare time firing expensive watches out of potato cannons.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^Has a father who loves him loads.



His Majesty said:


> is the pfury pervert


You must have said ist one of P fury perverteds, the board is full with sex maniacs...


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Is a member of PiranhaForumuk


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Is the flippty fap fapping flapjcks


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

is my favorite inbred canadian


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ his people are fond of stealing bicycles


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

^ his people are fond of flying planes into buildings


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Likes the Celtics?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Hmmm I need to learn more about


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^ Can PM me and talk anytime.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Doesn't have the car in his avatar


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Doesn't have the car in his avatar


Sold it cause the wife said so...









Likes basketball or tall black men with long dongs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

ADMITTS HE IS WHIPPED


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Is getting to know me too well...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Lives in a modular home , just like the ones in compton


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

/Wishes he was still E=Thug


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

^^ Likes to shoot stuff ^^


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Has seen Kirby Puckett play ball


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

is going to bed.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

has a mean wife that cars cool


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Looked pimping at her mans grad


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

^remembers what i wore that day better than i do. lol


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^^midget hands.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

kicked a bad habit


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

sells real estate... and has an amazing avatar.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Has an amazing idea which I wish he'd implement.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

is a good mentor
/feels like a bad pupil but has no time.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Has an Irish Background/Family?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Has an Irish Background/Family?

haha, i do, my moms maden name is mcgrath.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks scruffy, rough, mean and intimadating with his hockey playoff beard!!!...


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^is excited about mcnabb LOLz


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Reminds me of Rob Zombie everytime I see his avatar.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Loves his dogs dearly


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Loves his son Parker dearly!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

gets more butt than a taxi cab.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Would be on my "To visit list" were I ever to go to Jersey.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Would be on my to "bitch slap" list when I visit oregon. Jk


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Is a very complex individual... who displays his diverse complexities in the form of unique, talented humor.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

^^ Is considered a deadly weapon in 42 states ^^


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^is the only person i ever played drinking games with but never met in real life.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ born and raised in compton


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

He wished he could become a USA citizen and wrap himself in the flag of stars and stripes....









And live in Sn Francisco where he can be opendly....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Has tried time and time again to sneak into the United States but does not realize that wearing a bright orange sombrero that can be seen from 4 miles away will not help his cause.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

As far as I know has never posted a pic of himself on this site.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Just had his request fulfilled


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^Has just uploaded the pict of his boyfriend....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ This member can never play Uno properly because he always ends up stealing the "green card".


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

He claims he hates USA but thats not true, he's even president Obama's best friend::


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

HAHA!!

Enjoys Gastronomy and Reading


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^ Is a pretty funny guy afterall.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Van By The River


----------



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

Is a canadian, who wants to feed girlfriend to his 6 natts. Actually, I just thought it up while looking at his Cerrent Piranhas list.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Is a new guy desperately seeking some recognition and identity on P-Fury.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

al bundys twin ,,,,,but just a lil sexyer


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Has the same "rep" that I do... -4.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Not dead from jeep rollover yet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

His avatar freaks me out!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Although as far as I know has only posted a picture of her eye, I'm sure she's quite beautiful.

(Would love to see a full face pic...)


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Invented a duct cleaning service called RamAir that he probably thought up while ramming some broad


----------



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

Likes the Irish, I am guessing....



Piranha_man said:


> ^^ Is a new guy desperately seeking some recognition and identity on P-Fury.


Actually, I am just saving for the future. That way, when I am old, and on my deathbed, I can get on my computer, and see what the important people on P-Fury had thought about me, and then I can die, my peaceful lonely death.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

is hoping p-man has a rollover in his jeep


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

is a gun wielding farmer that smokes fur


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Destroys the soul of innocent children


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Likes women with moustaches


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^ Has an avatar I know nothing about.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Has an old car in his driveway he wishes ran like new.

Can't tell what it is??? 
It that an el camino?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hasn't changed his avatar for as far back as I can remember...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

fishguy1313 said:


> ^ Has an avatar I know nothing about.


one word ................. GOOGLE


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Is derailing this thread.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Is keeping on track


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

^Isn't average. I guess size does matter!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^ Is another dirty Canadian


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Lives in a modular home also know as a fancy trailer


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

^ has been to neverland ranch


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

smokes weed but doesnt inhale


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ smokes weed and inhales because that was the point


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^ Sucks dick for cocaine


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Gives cocaine for blowjobs.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^ Owns miniature pinchers.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Has a Dodge Neon in his avatar.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Made me laugh pretty hard today.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

has a purdy head


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

^Just confused me with that^


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Has an avatar he lovingly called Guiness Eyes instead of something more fitting like, bat sh*t crazy bitch with a beer that every man, including eunuchs, would sell a testicle to tap. Barring their early misfortune, the eunuchs may have gotten the better deal.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

^ Confused me more the Nick^
Eunuchs?

BTW if the Pic was blown up she has contacts that are Guiness pints.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^Went through the unimaginable


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

^^ Wishes a flyers victory tonight !


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^has an amazing Rhom that chases him when he closes books
(its tomorrow night, but yeah, i hope to God they win and force game seven)


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Traded blue shirt for an orange one


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

loves his family, his fish and most important of all HOCKEY!!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Plowboy said:


> Has an avatar he lovingly called Guiness Eyes instead of something more fitting like, bat sh*t crazy bitch with a beer that every man, including eunuchs, would sell a testicle to tap. Barring their early misfortune, the eunuchs may have gotten the better deal.


Sorry off topic..heres the full pic...hence the name


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^ Is really freaking me out with that picture. She has gotta go man!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

^^

Guy buys firearms. Nuff said.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^ Says some really funny sh*t sometimes! (Got a Mini 14 on the way)


----------

